# Planning a Lousiana Marsh trip



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I am interested on taking my skiff down to Lousiana sometime this year. I'm thinking about going to Port Sulfur or Hopedale. I will hire a guide for a day, but I am mainly interested in a DIY trip. When I look at Google earth, the Lousiana marsh is overwhelming. I do have a GPS, but I would like to find an area that has enough landmarks so that I don't have to worry about getting lost in the marsh. 
ANy recommendations on places to stay or general areas to fish?


----------



## coiledtuber (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Demeter, I moved to Houston from Louisiana this summer. The fishery there is incredible and winter time fishing can produce huge fish. I have only fished Hopedale a few times since I was living in Lafayette, and it's a bit further of a drive east. Fourchon and Grand Isle are great places to go as well. I can tell you that there are some places to stay where you can keep your boat in the water and won't break the bank in the stretch from Leeville to Grand Isle. I want to say that the name of a place that I stayed there was Boudreaux's in Leeville, but I just did a google search and got nothing. I think Bobby Lynn's has some places to stay and keep your boat in the water in Leeville also. I'm sure that Hopedale and Port Sulphur have similiar places, but I'm just not that familiar with the area over there. I've been meaning to do a trip over there too. Let me know if you're looking for company and maybe I'll see about getting over myself too. Good luck!


----------



## bobfromdallas (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.woodlandplantation.com/index.cfm
Foster Preble runs this b&b mainly for fishermen. It is right outside Port Sulfur. He can also give you good advice on how to organize your trip. I have been there twice and it is a great experience. The first trip there were a couple of guys there with their own boat. He has a group of guides that will work with you. They are very busy this time of year.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

PM me if you are still interested in going. I may be able to help you out... Did quite a few DIY trips down there until I located the fish.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Stop by and talk to Jarid Malone at I Fly, he lived near and guided the Grand Isle area for a couple of years. We just got back from a 6 boat trip there, and it was very cool and not a difficult fishery to navigate. Hopedale and other areas on the east side of the river are a little more complex, but equally productive. 

Andy Packmore at FTU also makes several trips each year to the East side and would be a good source for info.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Grand isle looks like a perfect destination. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

I too am interested in a DIY trip to Grand Isle. Im interested in fishing it from a kayak. Does anyone have any information on where to launch from or what to expect? Any information is appreciated. I am completely clueless about this area, other than what I have read on other forums or blogs.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Give my friends a call at KC kayaks. They fish this area all the time. Tell them I sent you.

http://www.kckayaks.com/blog/


----------



## marshstalker (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't waste your time in the leeville to grand isle area. It's been crappy conditions for the past 2 months. No bite and spooky fish. I'd go somewhere else.


----------



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

Marshstalker, Where would you recommend in South Louisianna to kayak fish the marsh?


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

The south shore of Lake Pontchartrain is going off right now!. I was told just put in under the bridge and work the shore lines.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like marshstalker was trying to keep you anywhere but grand isle and is now covering his tracks and removing his posts. You are hilarious.

_From marshstalker...
Don't waste your time in the leeville to grand isle area. It's been crappy conditions for the past 2 months. No bite and spooky fish. I'd go somewhere else. _


----------



## marshstalker (Oct 20, 2012)

mikedeleon said:


> Looks like marshstalker was trying to keep you anywhere but grand isle and is now covering his tracks and removing his posts. You are hilarious.
> 
> _From marshstalker..._
> _Don't waste your time in the leeville to grand isle area. It's been crappy conditions for the past 2 months. No bite and spooky fish. I'd go somewhere else. _


I didn't remove jack schit. Just stating a facts. Come prove me wrong. I was just trying to help my man by not letting him waste his time down there. But hey....if catching rat reds and skipjacks turns you on...then bone on. 
Leeville might be ok, but I don't fish there due to the amount of boat traffic. I see kayak trailers there all the time. If you decide to venture into Grand Isle, then be sure you have a GPS, cell phone, and some flares so the coasties can spot you easier when the current rips your ***. The marshes there suck too. Producing small numbers and small fish. Don't even say that's ok because it's all about the adventure....that's like buying condoms on a 'sure thing' and getting stood up. 
My advice for fishing that area is to get load of shrimp, crab, or croaker and hit the bridges...I've seen quality fish come out from them. 30+ in reds and such. But you have to get deep. Weights are key. Pyramids and spiders are being used with much success. 
I'll put it to you this way....The dolphins don't even show up often. The only place I see them is in the channel under grand isle bridge...in the previously mentioned current.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FYI, marshstalker is one of the douchbags you run into now and again and is proudly bragging on another POS useless site that he routinely gives bad information to keep others out of the areas he fishes. Personally, I have no time for idiots like him. He's like a bad case of the clap that's hard to get rid of. The longest thread on that site is one bashing us. Penis envy at it's finest.


----------



## marshstalker (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I put it on there that I was providing a little disinformation. I just hate seeing a fishery turned to a wasteland because some hotspotter can't venture out for himself without having to suck hind tit. If those guys want to try their hand in that area, go right on with your bad self. Hit the bay and look for birds, that's what most of the guides do. Now the marsh is a totally different story. I've had ok days and bad days. I've had a day where the bite was on and the water was clear. But that was two summers ago. Lately the rains have flooded the marsh with fresh water.......and what doesn't like fresh water? Shrimp...that's right. So no shrimp, no reds. 
As for being a douchebag* (you spelled it wrong), I guess you're entitled to say that. I'm no expert in pointing out those traits. But hey, I'm still relatively new here so maybe I'll learn to spot that type of behavior. 
By the way, 2cools censorship is impressive. I can't even say *** on here without it being covered up. Well done sir....well done


----------



## Colorblind729 (Dec 25, 2012)

I live in Louisiana and fish down LA1 (Leeville, Grand Isle) many times throughout the year- usually in my kayak, but in my buddy's boat when I can.

For anyone interested in making a trip, there are a great many places to stay down there- if you need a place with a slip, there's Bobby Lynn's and Boudreaux's in Leeville, Moran's in Fourchon, and Bridgeside and Sand Dollar on Grand Isle just to name a few. You can also camp at the Grand Isle State Park if that interests you.

For kayaking, you can launch pretty much anywhere down there . . . all alongside LA1 you can pull off to the side and launch into the marsh. Many of these areas are never visited by powerboaters, and there have been many times that I have gone out and never seen anyone else out there. Best bet is to take a look at Google Maps and just look around for areas that look good- chances are they are! 

If you are looking for big trout, be forewarned. . . Grand Isle won't be where you find them. The trout here are typically smaller than other areas of the state, but very plentiful. You will get your limits (25pp/pd) but they won't be monsters. (CCA STAR winners are usually around 5lbs) Redfish (5pp/pd) are everywhere, and so are flounder (10pp/pd). 

Coming from Texas, the Calcasieu Lake area has bigger trout and is closer. I haven't fished out that way much though.

Other good options are Venice, Empire and Buras down Hwy 23. I have only fished there a few times so far, and only in the fall thus far. It is a little further from me than LA1, so I usually stick with Grand Isle for my weekend trips. 

If none of those places sound appealing, then there is always Dularge, Dulac, Cypremort, Pointe Aux Chene, Cocodrie, Hopedale, Delacroix, Pointe a la Hache, Lake Ponchatrain. . . yea, we are spoiled 

In a few short weeks, BCKFC (Bayou Coast Kayak Fishing Club) will be hosting the Paddlepalooza X kayak tournament down in Leeville; last year it ended up being the 4th largest kayak tournament in the U.S., and it looks to be even bigger this year. We would love to have some Texas guys make the trip!


----------



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

We eneded up heading down and kayak fishing this past weekened. The weather really made things tough. Wind was blowing hard all weekend and temperatures averaged in the low 40's on the water. The wind made the sight fishing tough, but during times of calm winds finding fish wasnt a problem. The area of Grand Isle is pretty easy to kayak fish with a traditional rod and reel set up. 

As for fly fishing, you need to kayak to an area with a lot of shore line to walk. Pull your kayak up and stalk the shore lines looking for fish tailing or just cruising the banks. Leaving your kayak to get on the grass shore lines is pretty muddy so be prepared with waders. 

I feel like fishing from a boat where one person can fly fish off the front, and some one paddling or poling from the back would be automatic. This strategy, if possible, seems like it would work great.


----------

